
Building a semantic search engine using open-source components - pacavaca
https://blog.onebar.io/building-a-semantic-search-engine-using-open-source-components-e15af5ed7885
======
pacavaca
Components used:

    
    
        Tensorflow and Simple Tensorflow Serving
    
        Pre-trained Universal Sentence Encoder
    
        Docker
    
        Python 3
    
        FAISS by Facebook
    
        ElasticSearch
    
        gRPC

